# 2010 GSDCA Nationals - Utah - Agility video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is from the Top 20 Invitational, first time event at night for everyone. (I was invited but Utah was just too far!). First video shows all the dogs handlers and it's great to see pretty much every kind of GSD is represented!





 
This is the award ceremony, can you tell it's a new video camera?  





 
Hopefully when Marisa/Tang/Draven (they are in the videos above!) get's back in town she'll have some videos of the runs I can put up...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

This is too cool, thanks for sharing. I wanted to go too but it was just to far away.

do you know where their going to be next year?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Way cool ...thats my agility class mate with Gunner (am in class with her younger dog) ... Maybe someday


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

DH and I volunteered at the invitational and it was quite a memorable experience. We spent Tuesday and Wednesay at the separate agility venue. It was really nice, well lit, great footing and real bathrooms. (Hey, that's something when you hail from Idaho, land of the frozen porta-potty.) Anyhoo, once things wrapped up on Wednesday, we helped pack all of the equipment over to the main arena. It was like stepping into a different world . . . beautiful green sod, noisy double handlers, people dressed to the nines. I felt like little orphan Annie in my dirty T-shirt and running shoes. 

We set up the courses and listened to short bios about each of the invitational dogs. Then, horror of horrors, they asked me to run one of the cameras that was filming the invitational. Oh sure, it's only being televised nationally and these are some of the fastest teams in the nation!  No pressure. Ultimately wasn't that bad as they had duct-taped the camera to a steel railing so I couldn't knock it over. 

There weren't many people left in the audience by the time the invitational started. But, I think it was really special for everyone who worked so hard throughout the year to get their five minutes in the "big arena". 

There were some really amazing teams and I walked away from the experience feeling very inspired. Tang and Draven are phenomenal and I can't believe the distance Gunner's mom has with her dog. Amazing!

I think the Nationals is in Topeka, KS next year so let's all plan on it!


----------

